# brushed tricot/ surface flash



## sunshine1111

Hola a todos

alguien tiene idea que significa: Brushed tricot

Es la descripcion de un juguete.  DOLLS WITH ACCESORIES ice

Surface flash of pile fabrics.
Sample
Orange brushed tricot
blue brushed tricot
Green brushed tricot

(materials used in the manufacture of toys with pile surface shall no produce surface flash on the approach of a flame.)

A ver si me dan alguna idea. 
gracias


----------



## frida-nc

Otro foro ha puesto "punto de malla" pero no estoy de acuerdo.
"Tricot" es un tejido tricotado a máquina, muy fino (no grueso como malla).  "Brushed" quiere decir "afelpado."

Espero que ayude.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Frida, sabes, por casualidad a qué se refiere una tricot style jacket? (En realidad dice tricot style warm-up jacket). (I´m stuck with the 'tricot-style').
Gracias!


----------



## RIU

Brushed tricot: Género de punto perchado (el resultado es similar al afelpado, pero son procesos diferentes).

Tricot style warm-up jacket: chaqueta estilo warm-up, que diría que es más o menos lo que aquí llamamos una sudadera.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias, RIU, pero lo de tricot entonces no lo traduzco?


----------



## RIU

Sí, claro, el tricot es lo que nosotros llamamos _de punto_. En este caso, _punto perchado._


----------



## Eye in the Sky

RIU, si buscas en Google imágenes de "tricot-style jacket", las telas de las chaquetas deportivas no son algodón perchado (felpudo) sino unas telas brillanticas, muy modernas. Además, el original de mi texto no dice "brushed tricot" (que según tu definición es el perchado).
Otra pregunta y disculpa tantas dudas. Qué significa "de punto"?


----------



## RIU

Es cierto, me he liado con los post anteriores.

Tricot (francés) = genero de punto (español) = knitted (inglés)

Tricot-style jacket: si es tricot es (o debería ser) género de punto. Otra cosa es que entre los fashion designers (que alguno se sorprende de levantarse a la primera cada mañana) le llamen lo que sea a cualquier cosa con tal de estar en la cresta de la ola. 

También podría ser, aunque me sorprendería, es que se refiriera a un _tricotiné_, que es un tejido a la plana, de lana, elásatico y muy suave, cargadilo de sargas que le dan la apariencia de genero de punto, y además está ligeramente perchado por dentro. Es muy usado en trajes de hombre y en chaquetas y vestidos de mujer.

Si te he liado más, no era mi intención.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias por tu interés en ayudarme, RIU, qué es género de punto?


----------



## RIU

Una sábana la haces con un tejido a la plana.
Un jersey lo haces con un tejido de género de punto (lo que se curraban las abuelitas con un par de agujas y un motón de paciencia, vaya).


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias, RIU, lo que no entiendo entonces es como una "tricot-style jacket" se puede parecer a un sweater de lana tejido en dos agujas.


----------



## RIU

Pues por que un tejido de calada (estilo sábana) con los hilos, ligamentos y acabados  adecuados puede fácilmente parecerse al género de punto.

Al revés es más difícil, pero hay quien lo intenta.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias por la explicación, lo que pasa es que como no conozco esos tejidos ni la terminología, quedo en las mismas. 
Mi duda en el hilo anterior se refería específicamente a que cómo se puede parecer una chaqueta deportiva a un sweater tejido en lana con dos agujas?


----------



## RIU

Con lo de la terminología, no te apures, cada día se inventan una de nueva y es muy diícil estar a la última. Y más con lo que fuman.

Es que lo de las dos agujas era antes, ahora tienes tricotosas, circulares, etc. que van muchísimo más rápido.

Además, ¿quien te ha dicho que vas a hilar con lana? Eso los de _Carros de Fuego_ y poco más. Para que se parezca, usarás combinaciones de fibra cortada (seguramente algodón) junto con tencel (un tipo de viscosa), quizá un pellizco de lycra y vete a saber que más. Puedo que lo unas todo con un filamento elástico, unos acabados adecuados y si el "diseñado" tiene gracia en la confeción de la prenda, te sentirás la mar de mono con todo este mejunje de fibras. _Violà_ ahí tienes tu chaqueta deportiva hecha con género de punto.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias por la última explicación, ya entiendo que no es tejido en lana ni con dos agujas. Como eso fue hace días, lo traduje como chaqueta deportiva estilo 'tricot'.
Nos vemos, espero serte de ayuda en alguna ocasión!


----------

